# Euer Fuhrpark



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juli 2014)

Einige von euch haben ja doch mehr als ein Bike.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, euren "Fuhrpark" kurz vorzustellen: Hardtails oder Fullys, wieviel Federweg, zu welchen Zwecken nutzt ihr das Bike und wie verteilt sich die Nutzung prozentual auf eure Bikes? Steht eins doch die meiste Zeit in der Ecke und darf nur aus "Herzensgründen" noch Teil der "Familie" bleiben?
Mich interessiert's deshalb, weil ich grad auf der Suche nach dem passenden Zweitbike bin und überlege, ob es etwsa ähnliches wird oder was komplett anderes 

Ich fang also einfach mal an:


 Stumpjumper FSR (also Fully ) - 140mm - Touren, Bikepark, alles - 100% Nutzung (weil einziges Bike)


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2014)

Es gibt doch im *LO *schon *" ...zeigt doch mal eure Räder"* und  *"Thread für Probefahrt"* 
Hier findest du ganz viele Berichte, Bilder, Fakten.... über die einzelnen Räder der Mädels 
....soll jetzt keine Kritik an deinem Thread sein, nur ein Hinweis über bereits Vorhandenes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juli 2014)

Hm, ja... In beiden sind halt nicht alle Infos die mich (und vielleicht andere) interessieren. Zumindest nicht kompakt. Klar hab ich die Aufstellung aller Bikes einer Person im Probefahrt-Thread, aber da halt nicht die Info, welches Bike mehr gebraucht wird und welches öfter mal stehen bleibt. Und den Federweg zu den Bikes müsste man auch im Netz suchen oder im Aufbauthread (bei den häufigen selbstgebauten ).
Dachte, so eine "Kompakt-Übersicht" über diese Daten an einer Stelle wäre interessant und auch für alle die sich (noch) ein Bike zulegen wollen vielleicht sogar hilfreich.
Sollte der Thread trotzdem als überflüssig angesehen werden, dann sorry. Dann einfach nicht beachten und in den Tiefen des Netzes versinken lassen


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2014)

... dann würden Fotos der jeweiligen Bikes deine Idee noch abrunden.
Schließlich ißt das Auge ja mit 


PS: ...ich wollte dich mit meinem Beitrag nicht verärgern oder verunsichern


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juli 2014)

Kam auch nicht so an, keine Sorge! 
Aber die Idee mit den Fotos dazu ist gut! (Erster Post ist schon entsprechend bearbeitet)


----------



## fgh789 (22. Juli 2014)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juli 2014)

aber du bist doch keine Lady


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Juli 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber du bist doch keine Lady



Sicher ?


----------



## fgh789 (22. Juli 2014)

Sorry! Da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst!!!!


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2014)

Ok, wenn's hilft, dann schreib ich mal was dazu.

Mein Fuhrpark teilt sich mittlerweile in Sommer und Winter auf.
Sommer:
- 2x Freeride-Hardtail (vorne 160mm Federweg), Cotic BFe. Beide fast identisch aufgebaut, damit immer eins fahrbereit ist (eins ist immer irgendwie defekt bzw. Ersatzteilspender fürs andere). Nutzung als Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, ca. 80% der Zeit -> Tagestouren im Mittelgebirge, Feierabendrunden, Hike-a-Bike Urlaube in den Alpen (weil es mir hier beim mehr auf's Gewicht beim Hochtragen als auf die Hinterradfederung beim Runterfahren ankommt)
- 1x Enduro-Fully (vorne 160mm, hinten 150mm Federweg), Cotic Rocket. Nutzung fast nur zu speziellen Anlässen, wenn ich konditionell nicht fit bin, oder wenn es mich einfach nach ein bisschen Weicheitum sehnt, also vielleicht 10% der Zeit. D.h. verblocktes Rumgestolpere in den Vogesen, Kanaren-Urlaub, etc (weil man hier mehr Straße hochfahren kann und Gewicht bergauf somit zweitrangig ist hinter mehr Enspannung/konditioneller Aspekt bergab)
- Rennrad und Cyclocrosser teilen sich dann den Rest der Zeit

Winter:
Fatbike für alles (außer die obligatorische Flucht auf die Kanaren zwischendrin)

Wenn du dir ein Zweitbike holen willst, dann überleg dir einfach folgendes: willst du das Zweitbike deswegen, weil dein Erstbike zu oft defekt ist (also der Grund, warum ich zwei Hardtails habe)? Dann hol dir was ähnliches/gleiches als Zweitbike.
Oder willst du das Zweitbike für mehr Abwechslung? Dann überleg du am Erstbike vermisst, und wähle dein Zweitbike danach aus. Generell finde ich es nicht schlecht, sich ein Hardtail neben dem Fully zu halten, weil's wartungeärmer ist, die Fahrtechnik mehr trainiert, und irgendwie generell (mir zumindest) mehr Spaß macht.
Z.B. hat dir dein Stumpi zu wenig Vortrieb für schnelle Runden? Dann ein CC-Hardtail. Oder willst du was Verspieltes zum Fahrtechnik üben? Dann ein Freeride/Allmountain-Hardtail.


----------



## swe68 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe nur 1 Mountainbike… ein Cube AMS Pro WLS. Habe ich vorletztes Jahr gekauft. Es kommt leider etwas zu kurz….
Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike ist nämlich mein Stevens Team Carbon Cyclocross. Das schöne ist, weil ich dieses Rad artgerecht einsetze, lerne ich viel Fahrtechnik, die mir auf dem MTB wieder zugute kommt.
Zugunsten dieses Rads ist sogar das RR bei mir gewichen!
Dann habe ich noch ein Rad zum von-A-nach-B-juckeln, auch ein Cyclocross - ein Merida.
Auf dem Bild vom MTB ist der Sattel zu niedrig, da ich an dem Tag schwere Rückenprobleme hatte









Ein Bild mit StVO-Ausstattung vom Merida habe ich leider gerade nicht  hier…
und das Stevens hat gerade einen hässlichen Sattel (nicht im Bild), weil ich so viel Untergewicht hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2014)

Mein Fuhrpark besteht aus 3 Rädern:

1. Mein Nicolai Helius AC - für Touren aller Art, durch den heimischen Wald, Allgäu, Alpen usw.



 

2. Mein Cube AMS 125 - Vorgänger vom Helius und Ersatzrad, wenn am Nicolai mal was kaputt ist (letztens z. B. die Bremse). Das Cube trägt mich aber auch schon mal zur Arbeit.





3. Das gute alte Specialized Hardrock - für die Stadt und mal eben zum Bäcker.





Evtl. kommt irgendwann noch mal ein leichtes Hardtail mit 120mm Federweg dazu für gemütliche Waldrunden. Muss zwar nicht sein, aber sollte mir mal ein hübscher Argon-Rahmen für kleines Geld über den Weg laufen, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich schon schwach werden


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juli 2014)

Fahr derzeit am liebsten mein Argon AM mit 150 mm Federweg an der Front, mittlerweile trau ich mich damit auch in Park.
Hab noch ein Helius CC-Fully mit ebenfalls 150 mm vorn/hinten 140 mm, Ersatzrad, wenn mal wieder ein Rad beim Service ist, - wird gegen Ende des Jahres verkauft und gegen ein Helius AC oder Ion16 getauscht.
Ein Winterrennrad und mal schnell von A nach B zu kommen, Cervelo Soloist
Ein Rennrad fürs Schönwetter und Radrennen Carbonflitzsche von BMC SLT01 Phonak in Lackierung 
sowie weilt im Keller noch mein allererstes richtiges MTB von 2004, Canyon Nerve MR6, wird nicht mehr bewegt, häng aber an dem Teil.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juli 2014)

Mein Fuhrpark besteht aus meinem recht neuen Liteville 301, vorn 160mm, hinten 140. Habe ich als Ersatz für mein ehem. Stumpjumper aufgebaut.
Ein leichtes tolles Bike mit dem ich alles machen könnte, wenn ich es mir nur zutrauen würde  




Daneben gibt es das Enduro, 160mm, deutlich schwerer und etwas abwärtsorientierter, aber sooo wahnsinnig groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den Bikes nicht. 




Und da wäre noch meine Büroschlampe... mein erstes MTB, 96 gekauft


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2014)

Na dann fange ich mal mit meinem ersten richtigen Fully an.
Das Merida Ninety-Six Carbon, Federweg 100/96 mm, 11 kg. Seit ich Bikes mit mehr Federweg habe, fristet es ein Schattendasein, max. 1000 km im Jahr wird es noch bewegt, wenn mal kein anderes zur Verfügung steht oder mehrtägige Konditionstouren anstehen. Der Vortrieb ist Klasse, aber wenn es ruppig wird, braucht es eine harte Hand.




Dann hätten wir das Helius CC, Federweg 120/130 mm, 14,3 kg. Mein absolutes Lieblingsrad, da sich der vorhandene Federweg nach deutlich mehr anfühlt, dabei aber noch Vortrieb vorhanden ist. Wird ganzjährig zum Dienst, auf Konditionstouren und rumpeligen Touren gefahren und hat extra einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit der Spike-Bereifung. Wird ca. 4000 km im Jahr gefahren.




Das AM, Merida One-Forty Carbon, Federweg 140/140 mm, 14,3 kg. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ist eigentlich nur da, weil ich es leid war, immer ein Rad mit zu meinem Freund zu schleppen und genau dieses daheim zu brauchen, wenn es bei ihm stand. War 2010 kurz vor der Eurobike ein Schnäppchen. Wird auf langen rumpeligen Touren hier und im Urlaub (Alpen, Riva) genutzt, ca. 4000 km/Jahr.
Nur als Fahrbild.




Das Mini-Enduro, Alutech Wildsau, Federweg 140/140 mm (mehr ging nicht wg. Rahmen in Zwergengröße), 17,3 kg. Die Sänfte. Wendig und trotzdem extrem laufruhig. Absolutes Spassbike wenn es richtig ruppig runtergeht. Hochfahren ist relativ mühsam. Nehme ich gerne wenn ich kurze Trailtouren alleine fahre und daher keinen mit meinem Schneckentempo hochwärts ausbremse, der Bus am Feldi Räder mit hochnimmt, ich in Beerfelden bin, frischer Schnee gefallen ist, weil das mit den dicken Reifen richtig Laune macht, zum Krafttraining und zum Dienst wenn es im Wald extrem schlammig ist. Also auch max. 1000 km im Jahr.




Tja und nun denke ich über ein Pinion-Bike nach.
160 mm Federweg soll es haben und das One-Forty, ggf. auch noch die Wildsau  ersetzen. Helius AC, ION 16 sind in der engeren Wahl, wobei mir ein Argon mit Pinion und Gates auch sehr gefallen würde. Ein Enduro-Hardtail ist halt auch reizvoll. Aber dann dürften die anderen erst mal bleiben.


----------



## mtbbee (5. August 2014)

@Chaotenkind, das sind so um die 10.000 km im Jahr 

Schade das Nicolai keine 26" mehr herstellt, glaube im Nicolai Forum gelesen zu haben, dass es die letzten ION16 mit 26" sein werden die noch dieses Jahr im Produktionsplan stehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. August 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, das sind so um die 10.000 km im Jahr
> 
> Schade das Nicolai keine 26" mehr herstellt, glaube im Nicolai Forum gelesen zu haben, dass es die letzten ION16 mit 26" sein werden die noch dieses Jahr im Produktionsplan stehen.



Jo, das mit den KM kommt hin. 9000-10000 pro Jahr, der Arbeitsweg macht es. Ich fahre zwar nicht jeden Tag, aber so 3-4 Mal die Woche versuche ich es einzurichten. Macht 150-200 km in einer Arbeitswoche.

Tja, und das mit den 26" bei Nicolai stimmt. Macht aber nichts, da mir die Standartgrößen sowieso nicht passen, brauche ich wieder eine Maßanfertigung in Größe "Zwerg". Das Helius CC ist ja auch schon eine. Und gegen Einwurf kleiner Münzen (und großer Scheine, seufz) bauen sie mir ein Helius oder ION für 26" Laufräder. Vielleicht halte ich mir die Option 650B offen, falls es mal keine ordentlichen Brocken mehr für 26" gibt, so dass ich dann wechseln kann. Hat ein Freund gerade auch gemacht. Sein neues Fanes-Pinion wird mit 26" aufgebaut, es geht aber auch 650B. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann gehe ich auch zu Onkel Jürgen. Der hat ja noch meine Maße von der Maßanfertigung der Wildsau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. August 2014)

....aber wie hast du das beim Merida gemacht? Hatte auch mal das Carbon Probe gefahren, das war Welten zu hoch


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Ich bin ja froh, dass auch ihr Mädels so'n Knall habt und euch quasi das gleiche Bike nochmal hinstellt oder ein Jaguar-Bike habt. Jaguar wegen der Automarke, da hieß es auch früher, einen hat man zum fahren, den anderen für die Werkstatt.


----------



## mtbbee (5. August 2014)

@Alpine Maschine ,
wie recht Du hast und viele Mädels schrauben sogar selber und lassen nicht schrauben 
Ich z.b. lasse nicht mal jemand anderen meine Räder abspritzen/säubern


----------



## norcogirl (6. August 2014)

Dann schließ ich mich mal an: besitze aktuell 3Bikes (habe leider einen ziemlichen Diebstahl-Schwund und daher auch kein Stadtrad mehr...)

Ein Norco Aurum für's Grobe (200mm Federweg vorne wie hinten, 17kg). Wird nur zum reinen DH-Geballere im Bikepark ausgeführt, leider allerdings nicht so oft wie ich es gerne hätte aber doch an 20Tagen im Jahr.

Mein meistgefahrenes Bike ist mein Trek Slash (160/160mm, 14,5kg). Fahre es auf Touren, der Feierabendrunde, sowie bei diversen Endurorennen. Das Gute muss etwa 1600km im Jahr mitmachen (dafür umso mehr Höhenmeter). Mein Lieblingsbike 

Außerdem hab ich seit letztem Winter ein CUBE 29er Hardtail fürs Training (80mm Federweg, 13kg), mit dem ich wohl die meisten Kilometer fahre (ca.3000km, in der Ebene macht man halt schnell Strecke), aber insgesamt weniger Zeit auf ihm verbringe als auf dem Enduro. Hab es eigentlich nur gekauft weil ich keine Rennräder mag und mir das Enduro im Winter leid getan hat mit dem Salz auf den Straßen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....aber wie hast du das beim Merida gemacht? Hatte auch mal das Carbon Probe gefahren, das war Welten zu hoch



Mein One-Forty hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 15". Das passt vom Überstand, meine Schrittlänge ist 74 cm ohne Schuhe. Probleme habe ich mit den Oberrohren. Die sind in der Regel zu lang. Das One-Forty ist diesbezüglich mit 54 cm gerade noch ok. 51 cm wären optimal.
Das Ninety-Six ist 16", aber als Racefully ziemlich flach, von daher passt es vom Überstand auch. Bei der racemäßigen Sitzposition gehen die 57 cm Oberrohrlänge gerade noch so, habe aber dieses Jahr die Vorbaulänge von 100 mm auf 80 mm reduziert. Fährt sich jetzt etwas angenehmer, aber noch ein paar cm weniger wären nicht schlecht, denn hinter den Sattel komme ich bei der Oberrohrlänge nicht wirklich (keine Arme, keine Kekse) und Variostütze beim Racefully geht mal gar nicht. Viel zu schwer.


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2014)

15" das gabs bei Merida, vor ein paar Jahren, als ich suchte, gar nicht  und es wär trotzdem zu hoch und auch zu lang gewesen


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2014)

Bin bekennender Radsammler, inzwischen bin ich bei 8 Stück angekommen.

ein Van Nicholas Zion Hardtail

ein Liteville 301 mit 140 mm Federweg

ein Wiesmann Francis Drake Reiserad

ein Wiesmann Palnatoki aufgebaut als Brevetrad

ein Carbonrenner: tommasini Velocista

ein Alurenner: BMC Streetracer

mein Stadtrad mit furchtbare Aufschrift: Michael Schuhmacher

ein Youngtimmer ein Bianchi caurus Damenrennrad von Anfang 90.

Meinen alten Reiseradrahmen habe ich auch noch nicht übers Herz gebracht weg zu schmeißen, dazu habe ich noch 6 überzählige Laufradsätze zum wechseln.

Im Dezember kommt noch ein Palnatoki mit Disc Aufnahme, dann baue ich mein altes Palnatoki sobald wieder Geld über ist als reinrassiges Rennrad auf.


----------



## mtbbee (7. August 2014)

@Sickgirl,
eine Aufzählung hilft der Threadstellerin nicht, sondern sie wollte ja wissen wofür welches Rad eingesetzt wird und wieviele km bzw. prozentuale Nutzung ggf. Bilder wären hilfreich ... ergänze doch mal bitte, wenn Du Zeit hast


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2014)

Mein derzeitiges Lieblingsrad ist mein Francis Drake





Damit bin ich dieses Jahr 5700 km und damit über die Hälfte des diesjährigen Pensums gefahren.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2014)

Mein derzeitiges Lieblingsrad ist mein Francis Drake




Damit bin ich dieses Jahr 5700 km und damit über die Hälfte des diesjährigen Pensums gefahren.





Mit dem Brvetrad bin ich dieses Jahr die Serie in Osterdorf inklusive des 1000er gefahren, macht 3800 dieses Jahr

Die restlichen 500 km verteilen sich auf:

Das BMC




V 
Mein Hardtail




Mein Damit bolze ich vor allem im Winter Forstautobahnen. Habe für das Rad auch einen LRS mit Spikes

Das Liteville zum suhlen im Dreck





Mit meinem Tommasini fahre ich vor allem Sonntags und bei schönen Wetter, mangels guten Wetter diese Jahr eher weniger





Mein Alltagsrad zum Einkaufen und zur Arbeit fahren, maximal 1000 km im Jahr. 





Jetzt ist ja die Brevetsaison gelaufen und dann will ich wieder ein bißchen mehr MTB fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 15" das gabs bei Merida, vor ein paar Jahren, als ich suchte, gar nicht  und es wär trotzdem zu hoch und auch zu lang gewesen



Echt? Mein One-Forty ist von 2011. Jetzt, mit diesen tollen großen Laufrädern, ist das Modell leider auf 15,5" gewachsen und hat dabei auch noch ein längeres Oberrohr bekommen. Das war es dann.


----------



## lucie (7. August 2014)

1/5 meines Fuhrparks durfte sich heute ein wenig Wellness gönnen.


----------

